# Fennel



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has tried fennel capsules for their abdominal pain? I've read it's supposed to be a good anti spasmodic and just wanted to know if anyone had had any effect from taking these?


----------



## TheInvisableGirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Ive never done capsules (im not good with pills) but ive tried the tea. i doubt my experiance will help you much firstly becasue i was on so many RX drugs at the time i tried it and second i have a problem with my LES (lower esopogheal sphincter) where it never closes, that will make more sense in a minute lol. I tried it not as a antispasmotic but as a gas reliever and while it sort of worked it ended up causing alot of breathing problems for me. I have pretty severe asthma and GERD so when i tried the tea it chased more gas up than down so i still had gas pain in my abdomen but with the added problem of my LES not being able to stop the gas or push it past my upper sphincter. So to simplify i couldnt burp so it increased pressure in my esopogus which aggrivated my gerd by allowing more acid to splash up which casued more pain which eventually lead to slowly releasing the gas and some acid which once out irriated my lungs and started the asthma. So yeah lol like i said probably not much help. Im not trying to scare you away from natural remedies or anything i am weaning off my RX's to go exclusivly natural so if anything im pro. Just wanted to give you fair warning if you have any problems similar to mine. I hope it works for you! Thinking the best,XOXO Natalia


----------

